
On-Demand Platforms: Smooth supply side payments - jokull
https://blog.takumi.com/supply-side-payments-for-on-demand-platforms-1eacbcea8e77#.20xobe9ks
======
jokull
I’m co-founder of Takumi. If anyone has questions about our payments
integration or our experience building a marketplace with some unique
characteristics, I’m here to answer questions :)

